# Glohealth: Best Plan v. Best Plan Better Cash



## blastman (22 Apr 2013)

Hi all,

 I'm about to join the company health insurance plan and the choices are between *Glohealth's Best Plan* and *Best Plan Better Cash*. 

Could anyone tell me what the main differences between the two are (not expecting to get all the differences, just two or three main differences)?  

I can only see *Ultimate Cash* and *Ultra Cash* on the HIA comparison site, just want to make sure I'm comparing the right plans.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowyb (22 Apr 2013)

The main difference between your two options Best Plan vs Best Plan / Better Cash  is outpatient cover.  
The second option means Best Plan with outpatient cover.

Best Plan is a plan with good hospital cover and limited outpatients.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?299/


Outpatient Cover
1.  Better Cash is a cash plan which covers outpatient expenses ie. gp visits,dental,consultant visits etc. like the 
Hospital Saturday Fund.  One option is for an individual person, second option is for a family.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/hsf_plans?29&27/

OR

2.  Daily Care Better is an outpatient plan which also covers gp visits,dental, consultant visits etc.  Adult price 198pa.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?304/



You should re-confirm this info with your company.

Snowyb


----------

